# Another Tropical fish



## Intarsiaplans (8 Jul 2007)

Just finished another tropical fish from my 4 for 1 patterns...
I used Ash and Iroko which i think gives a stunning effect but the picture only shows just a bit what polished/oiled iroko looks like.
Overall length is 28 cm and had three coats of Danish oil.

Danny


----------



## PowerTool (8 Jul 2007)

Looks excellent,Danny - one of those pictures I'd love to be able to reach in and touch  

Andrew


----------



## Lin (10 Jul 2007)

Ohhhh...I like this one..it would look so good in my house. Like was already said...makes me want to reach out and touch..The wood contast looks great..and the grain is just right.
Lin


----------



## alanjm (10 Jul 2007)

another fine creation Danny. did you apply the danish oil to the individual parts before you put it to-gether or after it was all glued up?

Alanjm


----------



## Intarsiaplans (10 Jul 2007)

I applied the danish oil three times after everything was sanded with an interval of a day for a good drying.
And many thanks for your kind words....

Danny


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jul 2007)

I like that Danny....nice work.


----------



## jimp11 (11 Jul 2007)

well done very nice wood send me some :lol:


----------

